# PRS SE Customs now made in Indonesia



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Along with the updated SE Standard line being made in Indonesia, PRS is now making a portion of the SE Customs in Indonesia as well.

If you look on Sweetwater, some of the SE Customs in stock say WMI Korea on the back and some say Cor-Tek Indonesia.

There is a thread on it on the PRS guitars forum, but heaven forbid you say anything somewhat bad about PRS on there. Everyone jumps on you.

I think it's a little shady. Not that they make bad guitars in Indonesia, but it is definitey cheaper to make them there and none of the factories there have the same reputation as WMI. To sell them for the same price, well let's just say I'd be looking for a Korean one.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

From what I know about PRS, if there was a quality dip moving to the cor-tek factory they wouldn't have done it.

You're talking about the company that made a new proprietary nut because it improved their guitars.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> From what I know about PRS, *if there was a quality dip moving to the cor-tek factory they wouldn't have done it.*
> 
> You're talking about the company that made a new proprietary nut because it improved their guitars.


Exactly. They are using the same machinery to make them in Indonesia as they do in Korea and the same teaching methods to the employees. 

People used to say the same things about vehicles made in Mexico. You don't hear that anymore and most people don't care.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I believe I have said it before on other threads, but country of origin is the least of your worries. Any manufacturer in any country in the world, will build to the customers specs. I would imagine a company like PRS will take plenty of samples and ensure that what they ordered is what they are getting. The numbers programmed into a CNC machine don't change from one country to the next, nor, probably, the machine itself. If the manufacturer wants to keep the contract, they will give the customer (PRS in this case) what they ordered. The life of the business pretty much depends on it.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'll add the biggest component is excellent QAQC. There will be duds in any form of manufacture, good QC separates a decent company from a top rate company. I'm sure PRS QAQC is up there with the best.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

As long as the standard of production and the quality control is the same, I really don't give a rat's ass.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> As long as the standard of production and the quality control is the same, I really don't give *a rat's ass.*


I bet you couldn't find one of those very easily where you live anyway.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 8, 2008)

I owned a MIK Soapbar semi hollow SE, fantastic guitar. Chunky neck on it and played great. I'm not sure if the Yamaha Revstar is built in the same Indonesian factory, but I checked one out at a local store and fit and finish wise, it was very nice.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I bet you couldn't find one of those very easily where you live anyway.


It's been a long day, it took ten minutes before I got it...


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

pat6969 said:


> I'll add the biggest component is excellent QAQC. There will be duds in any form of manufacture, good QC separates a decent company from a top rate company. I'm sure PRS QAQC is up there with the best.


This. There’s no reason to expect a drop in quality as the factories will build to spec and the tolerances will be up to the QC, something for which PRS is well known. They won’t accept that the guitars be any worse than the ones made in Korea.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

jdto said:


> They won’t accept that the guitars be any worse than the ones made in Korea.


The Korean models aren't that bad?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

pat6969 said:


> The Korean models aren't that bad?




Perhaps my choice of words wasn’t quite right. They won’t accept that the guitars be of lesser quality than the ones made in Korea, which are really good, from what I’ve seen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2018)

Came across this Santana in Waterloo for $300.
Prs se Santana for sale | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------

